# Roaching/Hogging a mane??



## ThatClassyEventer (Jun 3, 2014)

Hello,
I'm interested in you guys' opinions on roaching or hogging a mane. The process of shaving it all off, you know? I'm an eventer, and I'm not really a fan of having a dozen or more braids in a horses mane for shows. I don't really want to pay for a groom to do this, and I just plain don't like the look!

I realize that roaching would be removing some of my little guys fly control, but he's not really bothered by them, especially because I put fly spray or a fly sheet and bonnet on him. I'm also really prone to getting my gloves/reins tangled in the mane when I'm riding! And I see this as a hazard for me, if my hands are tangled in his mane or something... I don't really "Grab mane" when I'm jumping (I use an automatic release, down the side of the neck sorta), but I'd leave a "Jesus handle" at the base of the neck anyways for mounting (I'm a shortie, and even with a mounting block, my leg's just not too flexible yet. haha), so I would have that and/or a neck strap to grab.

My guy's got a decent neck, and we wont be doing much showing before his topline's fabulous anyways...

This is mainly cosmetic, I just want to know... is it silly? To shave off a horses mane just cause it looks "dopey" and I don't want to have to braid it and get my reins and hands tangled in it?


----------



## IndiesaurusRex (Feb 23, 2011)

Not at all. If you want to hog it, hog it! He'll cope fine without it, and if you'd prefer the look/lack of upkeep (apart from reclipping it), then go for it.


----------



## poundinghooves (Aug 5, 2010)

If you don't think flys will be a problem than I don't really see why you shouldn't. I like my horses' manes long and can't hardly put a pair of clippers, scissors, etc to them. Also, it can get pretty cold here and I'm sure there super long and thick manes help keep them warm. But if your horse's mane is already pulled, I don't see why you couldn't just go ahead and roach it. Does your horse's mane grow fast? If so, than maybe you can roach it now and it'll be grown out enough for you to braid it again when you do start showing. I'm considering roaching my mini gelding's mane because it's very sun bleached.


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

On a horse with a nice neck, my heart skips a beat when I see it roached. I have evented on horses with roached manes, and I played polo, so I don't think they are "dopey" at all. Also, if you don't like it, it is just hair and WILL grow back. 
I think a picture of your horse is in order, though


----------



## Rena (Jul 8, 2013)

My mares mane is shaved off  I do it a few weeks before a show so it grows out. it makes her neck look HUGE!  haha 
I like the look personal if the horse has a good top line


----------



## ThatClassyEventer (Jun 3, 2014)

poundinghooves said:


> Also, it can get pretty cold here and I'm sure there super long and thick manes help keep them warm. But if your horse's mane is already pulled, I don't see why you couldn't just go ahead and roach it. Does your horse's mane grow fast? If so, than maybe you can roach it now and it'll be grown out enough for you to braid it again when you do start showing. I'm considering roaching my mini gelding's mane because it's very sun bleached.


It's not really cold here, just drizzly sometimes (I'm in the northwest so we're famous for that all-day misty rainey type weather haha) But I could always attach a neck thing to his blanket...

His mane is not pulled, its about 5/6 inches right now. But not all the same length, kinda like someone trimmed it with scissors and did a crappy job. I don't know how fast it grows, I've only just met him... And FYI, i think a spunky little roach/Mohawk on a mini would look adorable!!


----------



## ThatClassyEventer (Jun 3, 2014)

karliejaye said:


> On a horse with a nice neck, my heart skips a beat when I see it roached. I have evented on horses with roached manes, and I played polo, so I don't think they are "dopey" at all. Also, if you don't like it, it is just hair and WILL grow back.
> I think a picture of your horse is in order, though


I was actually saying i would be shaving it because it looks dopey now. its 5/6" long and a few awkward different lengths.  Kinda like a 6 yo. took scissors to it. And when i canter its not long enough to be flowy (like one morgan i rode that had an 18ish inch mane :shock: Purdy..) but his just kinda flops. I'll see if i can find a picture...


----------



## ThatClassyEventer (Jun 3, 2014)

I cant figure out how to do a pic without having a url.  I just have a few and those are saved to my computer.


----------



## Shaz22 (May 28, 2014)

I've shown with a hogged mane before, cover rubbed out most of it so i shaved it all off. It does make a difference when the horse has a nice neck. No one really noticed.


----------



## ThatClassyEventer (Jun 3, 2014)

Shaz22 said:


> I've shown with a hogged mane before, cover rubbed out most of it so i shaved it all off. It does make a difference when the horse has a nice neck. No one really noticed.


How big a show was it? Any risk of getting DQ cause you don't have that braided turnout that most judges look for? Your horse is stunning btw. <3


----------



## IndiesaurusRex (Feb 23, 2011)

I'm sure hogged is acceptable in Eventing, I can't see why not.

To attach a file from your laptop, go onto "Go advanced" under your post, then click on the paperclip icon, and you can upload and attach from there


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

I roached my girl's mane awhile back and I LOVE it. It is so nice to not have a fugly mane to mess with.

It isn't exactly flattering on her, but like I tell her, we aren't entering any beauty pageants anytime soon. :lol:


----------



## ThatClassyEventer (Jun 3, 2014)

This is his general headset. I don't have an up-close pic, but he's coming for trial most likely at the end of this week, so I will take about a bazillion pictures then!! <3


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

Sunny, I think she is adorable roached! You can let the center grow out a bit and arch it into the poll and withers, like they do on mules and fjords to give the optical illusion of more arch and muscle.

Eventer, if you are taking him on trial you might want to wait to roach until when (if) you purchase him! He looks cute.


----------



## ThatClassyEventer (Jun 3, 2014)

Oh, of course Karlie, I wouldn't roach him on trial, his owner would probably be pretty grumpy. o.o I even ask about horses I'm leasing. Like, I had a lease on this little Morgan mare, signed for just over a year, and I wanted to give her a chase clip. I made sure the owner knew I wanted to do that, and that it would probably be completely grown back if I decided not to lease her the next year. She was happy I asked, and was cool with it. ^^

Oh, and y'all can call me Ven, or Ray, or Rachel, I don't really care. just not my full user, that makes it sound like I'm in trouble. lol


----------



## Shaz22 (May 28, 2014)

ThatClassyEventer said:


> How big a show was it? Any risk of getting DQ cause you don't have that braided turnout that most judges look for? Your horse is stunning btw. <3


Thanks, he always got comments but funny enough no one wanted to ride him :twisted:

Well it was in New Zealand at an A&P show, inhand and flat showing. They didn't have any in hand pony classes or any decent ridden pony classes so I went in the sport horse ring. The judge did say if my pony was bigger he probably would have placed but it was nice being in a ridden show with a spacious ring and no bucking bolting horses to contend with cause it usually sent my pony into panics. And my pony memorized the format of open ribbon days run by pony clubs so I thought it would be a good experience for him to have a change. 

I have read the showing rules for nz shows and I am pretty sure that no where in them it says anything about judges being able to disqualify people for hogging a mane, even in a turn out class I think you just get marked down. There is recommended attire for classes but when the class is judging the horse or rider I think they only mark the gear and attire in the event of a tie between competitors. I have no idea if its the same for the usa. 

NZ does offer a lot of low key training/competition days which I prefer because they are so casual in attire. Dressing up pretty hasn't been my thing and I don't crank my horses heads in on an iron grip contact so it usually puts me out of contention for the ribbons. You still learn a lot, even if its not what to do.


----------



## poundinghooves (Aug 5, 2010)

ThatClassyEventer said:


> It's not really cold here, just drizzly sometimes (I'm in the northwest so we're famous for that all-day misty rainey type weather haha) But I could always attach a neck thing to his blanket...
> 
> His mane is not pulled, its about 5/6 inches right now. But not all the same length, kinda like someone trimmed it with scissors and did a crappy job. I don't know how fast it grows, I've only just met him... *And FYI, i think a spunky little roach/Mohawk on a mini would look adorable*!!


I think you just convinced me to roach his mane...:lol:


----------



## ThatClassyEventer (Jun 3, 2014)

Shaz22 said:


> Thanks, he always got comments but funny enough no one wanted to ride him :twisted:
> 
> Well it was in New Zealand at an A&P show, inhand and flat showing. They didn't have any in hand pony classes or any decent ridden pony classes so I went in the sport horse ring. The judge did say if my pony was bigger he probably would have placed but it was nice being in a ridden show with a spacious ring and no bucking bolting horses to contend with cause it usually sent my pony into panics. And my pony memorized the format of open ribbon days run by pony clubs so I thought it would be a good experience for him to have a change.
> 
> ...


Okay, thanks!  Rules might be a little different seeing as I'm in the USA, but I should think that a horse is a horse, and a judge is a judge, and things should be pretty similar.


----------



## ThatClassyEventer (Jun 3, 2014)

poundinghooves said:


> I think you just convinced me to roach his mane...:lol:


Yay!! Haha, make _sure_ you post some pics here when you're finished! 

I'll be going out to see my guy this weekend probably. And I'm going to clear up some boarding details tomorrow, then we'll most likely trailer him over asap for the trial, so I'll make sure to take pics of his mane and his headset and stuff so you guys can see what I'm talking about with the funky mane length. ^^


----------



## ThatClassyEventer (Jun 3, 2014)

Blah, he's coming Wednesday, I'll take pix then. Anyone know where I can just post pictures of my horse? Not for crit or anything...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Troubador (Jun 8, 2013)

I love a roached mane on a hunky horse :wink: go for it


----------



## OTTBMomma (May 15, 2014)

I roached my OTTB's mane last week. It's a little ratchet because she was still getting used to the clippers. I roach her because her mane is so thick and black. Prior to roaching the mane, she would sweat like a madwoman under her mane. I always make sure she is fly sprayed and comfortable. I see nothing wrong with it.


----------



## BoldComic (Feb 26, 2012)

I roach my TB every spring. I hate manes. I keep his trimmed in a gentle arch just a couple inches long in the middle. I do let it grow it all winter but come spring, it's gone!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ThatClassyEventer (Jun 3, 2014)

Here's his mane, first pic is a few minutes after he arrived. You can see that he's got no bridle path and it flips to the other side before his withers. The second pic is after a measly pulling job.  Sorry his heads not level. He's super ADHD right now cause he's in a new place, and I didn't feel like fighting him. Also he has a beautiful tail (last picture). 

Posting separately.


----------



## ThatClassyEventer (Jun 3, 2014)




----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

On a horse who's neck is not-so-great, instead of a straight flat roach where you take all the hair off all the way down to the mane base, you can trim it in an arched fashion, trimming it short at the poll and toward the withers, but leave it a bit longer in the middle. That can give a horse with a bad neck the appearance of a better one.

Think of how a fjord horse's mane is usually trimmed.


----------



## ThatClassyEventer (Jun 3, 2014)

Yeah, that would totally make his neck look good. That arch... I may post when I shave it, idk. Depends on how soon I get the chance to do it. Thanks y'all. &#55357;&#56847;&#55357;&#56847;
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

